# Stella & Chewy's vs. Ziwipeak



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My gracious secret Santa sent some Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties with my Christmas package. I gave Lady and Prince a bit of one patty with their morning and evening Ziwipeak meals. They loved the Stella & Chewy's, in fact in the bowl they went for that first. What are the opinions of the experts here on Stella & Chewy's vs. Ziwipeak? Does anyone give both to give the pups some variety? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda my guys love love love Stella and Chewy's freeze dried patties, the duck in particular. But I only use it as a topper bc it's so expensive! It would cost me $200 or a little more to feed it exclusively which is a bit much for us! I am however switching Lola to it exclusively bc of her allergies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie, Tootsie, and Peyton get the Ziwipeak. 
Latte used to get Ziwipeak but she gobbles it up without even chewing the pieces, so i switched her to Stella & Chewys. she gets one patty at each meal , 2 meals a day. i moisten it and then cut it up in pieces for her and so, for her it just works better than the Ziwipeak. She loves all the flavors but i picked the duck duck goose for her cause it has a few less calories than the others


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I did notice it was a little more pricey than Ziwipeak. I was just wondering if it (1) was more nutritious or (2) dogs need variety (-:


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

Raw diet calls for at least three sources but I would think since its a commercial raw its complete so varierity isn't really required. I've heard both are great but hear more dogs taking to S&C better.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use both. I like to mix their proteins up to keep them from getting allergic to one or the other so they on a regular diet of ZP Venison or lamb then 2-3 times a week I mix in Stella and Chewy's or Primal's Beef and Chicken. 

My cat Huly eats Stella and Chewy's Chicken as his dry food/snack as he hates ZP!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> I use both. I like to mix their proteins up to keep them from getting allergic to one or the other so they on a regular diet of ZP Venison or lamb then 2-3 times a week I mix in Stella and Chewy's or Primal's Beef and Chicken.
> 
> My cat Huly eats Stella and Chewy's Chicken as his dry food/snack as he hates ZP!



Prince and Lady are eating up the Stella and Chewy's. When i first emptied the stocking in your package Prince grabbed the Stelly and Chewy's and ran away with it! I might try mixing brands during some meals for awhile as you do. Also, I'll try my cat on Stella and Chewy's, the ZP is just going over well her at all unless it is canned and that is just too expensive. Thanks for including the Stella and Chewy's samples, I had been wanting to try it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Prince and Lady are eating up the Stella and Chewy's. When i first emptied the stocking in your package Prince grabbed the Stelly and Chewy's and ran away with it! I might try mixing brands during some meals for awhile as you do. Also, I'll try my cat on Stella and Chewy's, the ZP is just going over well her at all unless it is canned and that is just too expensive. Thanks for including the Stella and Chewy's samples, I had been wanting to try it.


NP that is why I always toss things in. You never know what you might like or need. From my understanding (most of this goes to my nutrionist and holistic Vet allergy report for Huly). It is best to mix proteins as otherwise our kids can get an allergy to one or the other. Huly is now allergic to all fish (he ate mostly fishy foods growing up) so now he can only have poultry and pork. Hence I mix mine up. They think they are getting a special treat and the beef Stella and Chewy is BG favorite!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I also use S&C's for mine too. Not much recently---too expensive.


----------

